# What cleared up Miley Cyrus' skin?



## Lavande (Dec 9, 2010)

I heard she had awful skin and tried a Japanese brand I believe that worked.  I saw it only carried at Neiman Marcus.

  	I can look it up- but was curious if anyone had heard anything about it.

  	Thanks


----------



## JULIA (Dec 10, 2010)

It contains mineral oil which can cause breakouts for some people. S'all I heard.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 14, 2011)

curious I did a google search and came to this below link  which talked about Sensai cleanser 100$bottle  :

  	www.thaindian.com/newsportal/entertainment/sensai-cleansers-in-news-miley-cyrus-recommends-it-on-twitter_100217897.html


----------

